# Finale Question



## Guest (Feb 7, 2012)

I have Finale 2008 for Mac. I'm revising one of my old scores, and I see that I flipped too often between sharp and flat indications. Is there some easy way to enharmonically spell all of the notes as sharps? I selected "Favor Enharmonic Sharp Spelling," but that didn't change any of the notes. (It's 395 measures long, so changing them manually would be very time consuming--the piece is richly chromatic!) Thanks for any help you can offer!


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2012)

Never mind (not that anyone did...)--I solved it.


----------



## chee_zee (Aug 16, 2010)

sibelius 7 would solve that right quick yesitwouldnottobeajerkarseallingoodhumorolsport.


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2012)

I have Sibelius 6, but I used Finale to compose it. Once I sorted it out, it was simple to fix!


----------

